# Maple Porter



## masta (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Stinkie..guess what I am drinking? 


Valley Brew's Maple Porter....yummmy! I added 17 oz of Grade A syrup to the boil when making the wort and then added 32 oz of Grade B to the secondary when I racked into it.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

What is the difference between grades? Clarity? Refinement?


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2005)

Where is Stinky when you need him to explain all this. After I made the batch up with the Grade A I found out that it is difficult to retain the maple flavor in beer because all the sugar is consumed during the fermentation. The Grade B is very dark and strong tasting so I opted to use that in the secondary and hopefully end up with the maple flavor. From what I have read Grade B is from the last sap run of the season and is used mostly in cooking because of it's darker color and flavor.


Anyway it worked out well and I am pleased with the final product.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I would probably prefer the grade B or C if there is one.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds very good. I'm with CW about the grade. B sounds..... more potent.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes. I like most thangs in the raw. Underprocessed, or not at all. Like my thoughts.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 22, 2005)

syrup is graded light, medium, dark, grade B, commercial,


it is all classed by color the lighter the less strong maple taste but sweeter flavor I always ate grade B strong maple flavor, commercial is crap the last that the big commercial producers send to the log cabin type syrups that say 3% maple, 97% corn syrup, I don't even get B anymore, I pull my buckets first. I will blend most of my syrup to medium. the longer it stays in containers the darker it gets, especially if in glass exposed to light.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Do you make maple sugar candy with it?





That is so good!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 22, 2005)

All light, medium, and dark syrup is grade A, I made lollypops that
would pull your teeth out..lol....but have never made maple sugar
candy, it sounds hard but I will try it some day I'm sure.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I doubt if it is very hard to make if you have the neccessary equipment.


----------

